
Show HN: Ling Academy, an adaptive data-driven approach to learning Spanish - Treegarden
https://ling-academy.com
======
lostmymind66
I've been studying multiple Chinese dialects over the years and I think the
one thing I want in a language learning application is a direct path to
success.

I start on lesson A and continue to lesson Z. Too many are just a collection
of random words and phrases.

~~~
Treegarden
Thats why I value ranking words by their frequency. That way, the most used
words are learned first.

